# Air Pollution 8 Power Point Presentations



## safety113 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*Air Pollution 8 Power Point Presentations for Free Download*

 [FONT=&quot]PPT - About Air pollution, Organic air pollutants, What is air pollution, Sources of Outside Air Pollution, What’s in smog, Sources of Indoor pollution, Effects on the environment, Acid rain, Strategies, Urban Emissions, Role of Engines and Fuel, Catalytic Converters and Particle Traps, Particulate Matter (PM ) Pollution, Ground level ozone, pictures.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Download[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Powerpoint presentation ppt slides - Air Pollution - The Atmosphere, Major Air Pollutants, Temperature Inversions, Acid Deposition and Humans, diseases, Acid Deposition and Aquatic Systems, Air Pollution Damage to Trees, Acid Deposition, Plants, and Soil, Some Important Indoor Air Pollutants, Solutions: Preventing and Reducing, Using the Marketplace.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Download[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]PPT - About Pollution of the Atmosphere - Sources of Air Pollution, Composition, Air Pollutants—Sulfur Dioxide (SO2), Nitrogen Oxides (NOx), Carbon Monoxide (CO), Ozone (O3), Urban Air Pollution, Geographic Factors, Smog Production, Future of Air Pollution in Urban Areas, Indoor Air Pollution, Control of Air Pollution, Air Quality Standards.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Download[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]PPT slides - Air Pollution - The world’s polluted cities – nitrogen dioxide, Natural sources of air pollution, Types, Common atmospheric Pollution Sources and their Pollutants, major impacts, Air Pollution: regional and global problems, Acid rain, Photochemical Smog, Causes of photochemical smog, Industrial Smog, Greenhouse effect and global warming, Depletion of stratospheric ozone, Eutrophication, Common health effects of air indoor pollution, pictures.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Download[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Powerpoint slides - Air Pollution - Local and Regional pollution, Global warming, How can we stop air pollution.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Download[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]What is Air Pollution - Where Does it Come From, Process of Pollutant Removal, Ideas to Reduce Air Pollution.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Download[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]PPT - Air Pollution - Causes, Effects, and Solutions - SOx Environmental Impacts, Solutions to Industrial Emissions.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Download[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Powerpoint presentation ppt slides free - Air Pollution - Atmosphere as a Resource, Types and Sources of Air Pollution, Major Air Pollutants, Major Classes of Air Pollutants, Particulate Material, Nitrogen and Sulfur Oxides, Carbon Oxides and Hydrocarbons, Ozone, Sources of Outdoor Air Pollution, Formation of Photochemical Smog, Effects of Air Pollution, Health Effects, Children and Air Pollution, Ozone Depletion in Stratosphere.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Download[/FONT]​ ​


----------



## korba (17 نوفمبر 2011)

أستاذ أحمد :
شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المشاركة القيمة ..


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (5 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراً أستاذ أحمد​


----------

